# State a fact about the person above you



## Fierlin

To be honest with you, I haven't seen this game on here before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has not seen this game because she made that game!!! Fact!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ Wears a straw hat


----------



## elevan

^  Has G.A.S. and the gear to prove it


----------



## Fierlin

Post count is in binary digits right now


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^^ Has chickens


----------



## redtailgal

^ Has dreams to fulfill


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Checked her PM : )


----------



## Fierlin

Only states simple facts about me, like most people.


----------



## marlowmanor

Lives in Australia


----------



## Fierlin

Is married.

(See, what did I tell you guys? Nobody actually gives a crap.)


----------



## marlowmanor

Takes really good photographs and likes to photograph birds.

(Not everyone here knows a lot about the other members. What I know is only gathered from previous posts of yours. I'm sure it is the same with everyone else. Not many members know others very well.)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is very nice and knows alot.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Is very nice and knows alot.


Not sure if that was meant for me or Fierlin since you and I posted at the same time.

I'll continue though with you

Knows alot for his age. I honestly thought he was much older than he actually is from all the knowledge he shares.


----------



## Fierlin

Is very kind!

(I've been having one of those days when I'm not very pleasant to talk to. Sorry guys.)


----------



## Fierlin

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is very nice and knows alot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that was meant for me or Fierlin since you and I posted at the same time.
Click to expand...

Definitely you!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well, both of you really.


----------



## Fierlin

Joined in May. but has almost caught up with me in posts already


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Because I play all these games!! lol

Knows how important the 4th is even thought shes not American.


----------



## Fierlin

Hehe, I've barely done anything but play the games on BYH. 

Is going to be celebrating in a few hours.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Will be going outside soon? It's day right?


----------



## Fierlin

Yea, but I probably won't be. 

Is inside.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Won't be going outside soon. duh lol


----------



## marlowmanor

Will be going to bed in a few hours


----------



## Fierlin

Has a mantra


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nope. Not for a LONG while.

Will be going to be in awhile? lol^^


----------



## Fierlin

Is going to stay up late!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Will also stay up late


----------



## Fierlin

Overestimates my physical abilities


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is funny


----------



## Fierlin

Has 13 posts to go!! :O


----------



## marlowmanor

won 2nd in a National Geopgrahic competition in June and is running for student council
(yep I found your blog Delta! Now I can learn all kinds of facts about you!  )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

For what?


----------



## Fierlin

(lol, awesome. I haven't updated that blog in a long time. Turns out I got first and I am going to Melbourne!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Is going to go skydiving


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> won 2nd in a National Geopgrahic competition in June and is running for student council
> (yep I found your blog Delta! Now I can learn all kinds of facts about you!  )


Where is it? I wanna see it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fierlin said:
			
		

> (lol, awesome. I haven't updated that blog in a long time. Turns out I got first and I am going to Melbourne!! http://files.backyardchickens.com/img/smilies/yesss.gif)
> 
> Is going to go skydiving


Lucky!!! I will go skydiving in a few years.


----------



## Fierlin

Now has 12 posts to go


----------



## marlowmanor

Well that's cool. Can you share what picture won? Is it somethign that will show up in the magazine?

Is old enough to drive 

Alright kids I've got kids to get to bed, y'all have fun tonight I'm sure I'll catch up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fierlin

Is going to log off. Good night! 

Nah, I don't think they'll put anything into a magazine. It's a week of field work, because, you know, we're meant to be enthusiastic geographers. lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Well that's cool. Can you share what picture won? Is it somethign that will show up in the magazine?
> 
> Is old enough to drive
> 
> Alright kids I've got kids to get to bed, y'all have fun tonight I'm sure I'll catch up tomorrow morning.


I'm going too. See yall later. Have a good night everyone!!! Hey Delta I want to see that blog.


----------



## Fierlin

OK. It's http://raysthinkingspot.blogspot.com
Strange stuff, it's changed my bio paragraph. o-o


----------



## elevan

^ Has a blog


----------



## Fierlin

Has a BYH journal!


----------



## elevan

climbed the harbour bridge Pylon for only $6.50


----------



## Fierlin

Has posted three times on this thread


----------



## elevan

Loves trains

(you can do better  )


----------



## Fierlin

Pointed out that I'm getting lazy 

And... Doesn't offer rides on her horses at the farm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is still playing. lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Watches Dirty Jobs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahah I do watch it sometimes.


^^^ Has Nigerians?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I have 7 to be exact and one due to kid in 5 weeks!!!!

Shares 30 acres with a friend.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

There are 5 Nigerians here but I'm hoping to buy a registered doe soon.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Needs two registered does from western stock


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wants me to buy her goats? lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Has to waite utill the two does kid and then can have some western goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Should come to NC and but some Kikos


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Is passionate about Kikos


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has pregnant does


----------



## BarredRockMomma

likes to hunt


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is at work?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wishes the guy above would get more goats.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Is gonna give me some of his nigerians!   (Most preferably Katie and Alona)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has the space for goats?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

(Well like 1 acre but we're moving in a couple months)

Not sure if is aware  I only have 1 acre..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. You could have some goats.


Wants some goats


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Doesn't Know i HAVE 2 goats (nigerians) and thats why I wanted more of his


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has goats!!


I did not know that


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Has goats!!
> 
> 
> I did not know that


Lol. Kinda sad since i told you about them in both MY journal (you posted) AND your journal... no insult meant but funny..  

Has a bad memory


----------



## autumnprairie

wants Hankthetank to shock herself while being videoed


----------



## HankTheTank

Is quite possibly the only semi-sane person on this board!


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Is quite possibly the only semi-sane person on this board!


 
has a sister who loves alpacas


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Is probably (other then being sane) the best journal-keeper-upper on here


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Is probably (other then being sane) the best journal-keeper-upper on here


thank you
wants to join 4h


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is probably (other then being sane) the best journal-keeper-upper on here
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> wants to join 4h
Click to expand...



Heeeey! Good memory  Or stalker...


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is probably (other then being sane) the best journal-keeper-upper on here
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> wants to join 4h
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey! Good memory  Or stalker...
Click to expand...

memory

likes Moose


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> wants to join 4h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey! Good memory  Or stalker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> memory
> 
> likes Moose
Click to expand...

Well, I don't remember tellling you so..  

Is a grandma


----------



## autumnprairie

lives in Alaska


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> lives in Alaska


Lives in the natural state!


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lives in Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> Lives in the natural state!
Click to expand...

yes but where is that?

stays up late


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lives in Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> Lives in the natural state!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but where is that?
> 
> stays up late
Click to expand...

Stays up even later

Uhh, in the forest?


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lives in the natural state!
> 
> 
> 
> yes but where is that?
> 
> stays up late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stays up even later
> 
> Uhh, in the forest?
Click to expand...

born in texas


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but where is that?
> 
> stays up late
> 
> 
> 
> Stays up even later
> 
> Uhh, in the forest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> born in texas
Click to expand...

Grows cotton snow


----------



## autumnprairie

younger than me


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Probably doesn't have (or recently gotten) a burn from the stove!


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Probably doesn't have (or recently gotten) a burn from the stove!


goes to school


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Hmmm...

Is married


----------



## autumnprairie

a good person


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

A nice friend to all


----------



## autumnprairie

is on school vacation


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Has white orpingtons!?  (i totally gotta check your journal for pics... Lol)


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Has white orpingtons!?  (i totally gotta check your journal for pics... Lol)


is going back to bed 
has chickens


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has white orpingtons!?  (i totally gotta check your journal for pics... Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> is going back to bed
> has chickens
Click to expand...

Aw, well, night 

Has goats


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has white orpingtons!?  (i totally gotta check your journal for pics... Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> is going back to bed
> has chickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, well, night
> 
> Has goats
Click to expand...

night 
has an evil cat


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is going back to bed
> has chickens
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, well, night
> 
> Has goats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> night
> has an evil cat
Click to expand...

 Has 7 feral cats+


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Arkansas is the "Natural State"


Is awake


----------



## Fierlin

Was awake when he posted that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hasn't been on alot lately.


----------



## Fierlin

Is one of the two people who joined in 2012 on the first page of the post rankings list...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is the other?


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Is the other?


makes awesome buck pens


----------



## Fierlin

Posted faster than I did.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is very kind


----------



## Fierlin

I posted faster than he did. Oh dear! This is getting quite confusing.


----------



## autumnprairie

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Posted faster than I did.


her name is Delta


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is also kind even tho I was not saying it to her at that moment

Ok you are both kind. There ya happy!!?? lol


----------



## Fierlin

Does not list his real name


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Is also kind even tho I was not saying it to her at that moment


is confusing me


----------



## HankTheTank

Has a goat in her house sometimes


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Has a goat in her house sometimes


has a chalk board wall


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cracks me up


----------



## Fierlin

Is laughing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can look outside and see the sun


----------



## Fierlin

Can look outside and see the moon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

is right about that


----------



## Fierlin

Is no longer laughing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Just made me laugh


----------



## Fierlin

Does a lot of laughing while on this site.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has not been on here in forever!!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Has a very dashing Kiko buck for his avatar


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is mighty kind. haha Thank you!!


----------



## flemish lops

has white paint on a wall


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

has a bunny!


----------



## willowgem

Milks chickens


----------



## autumnprairie

is from Mi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Lets goats into her house...


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is writing an article on CL


----------



## autumnprairie

is an okie


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Lives in Arkansas 
(I googles the natural state)


----------



## autumnprairie

has a beautiful hereford?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is going to Herdstock.


----------



## autumnprairie

is not going to HERDSTOCK


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is right. *sigh*


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Has kikos 
(and yes I have black Herefords autumprairie)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has some awesome Herefords. And will give me one?


----------



## autumnprairie

thinks 82 degree water is freezing


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Posted at the same time as SHK
(and sorry I dont sell them that's what my grandma does)


----------



## autumnprairie

has 120 posts


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Name begins with B.

I didn't say sell. I said give... lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Wants one of my cows


----------



## autumnprairie

doesn't sell herefords


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is confused.


----------



## HankTheTank

Will never do the Polar Plunge


----------



## autumnprairie

has a purple wall


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Needs to swim in the heavenly 90 degree water here in NC. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

is confused


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thinks I am confused but I am not.


----------



## autumnprairie

comments at the same time I do


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Name begins with A? idk just a guess.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Doesn't know that the water is 100 degrees in oklahoma


----------



## autumnprairie

has cows
(no a D)


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Posted same time as me lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has most posts than me.


----------



## autumnprairie

his buck has frosted ears


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is online


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is not me.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Knows I am not him (him right)


----------



## autumnprairie

got his last answer right


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is the only girl here


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Thinks this game is fun


----------



## autumnprairie

is younger than me


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is older than me


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is older than me.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is proboly wrong


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is right.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is an awesome person


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is totally lying!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Thinks I'm lying


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't so bad himself.

btw nice website.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Wanted kikos for more than just meat

Thanks nice page


----------



## Fierlin

Was the last to post on this newly revived thread!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is back


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is going to bed


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

G'night!! See ya later. GN


----------



## autumnprairie

went swimming today


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is back!!


----------



## autumnprairie

is still here


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Left us hanging...


----------



## Fierlin

Has not changed his signature for a while.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has not been on here in forever.

Glad you're back.
btw I am hoping to update all my pages and do more of them soon. Just need the time...


----------



## Fierlin

Has two 7s in his current post count 

OK. My pages, the ones that I have, are beginning to gather dust.  All the stuff on them is probably out of date. Well, not all. Some quotes just have timeless appeal.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

only has one 7 in hers.


----------



## Fierlin

Can now use that fact for himself too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is very wise. lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is also wise


----------



## autumnprairie

name is blackhereford boy


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is owned by tree climbers


----------



## autumnprairie

raises rabbits


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Just got to her 3000 post. Congrats!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Has chickens?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Also has chickens?

Yes, I have chickens. 150 or so of them. And turkeys. And ducks. And geese. And dogs. And of course goats. Sadly, no cows. Lucky!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Has a car? 

Yep I do but only 24.  silkies and other kinds and ducks no turkeys and soon to be goats


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Has cows, and wants to get goats soon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Loves goats

@BlackHereford

I'll trade 5 goats for one Hereford heifer.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Lives to far from me to get any of my heifers


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Has cows that are too far away for straw hat kikos :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is wrong


I'll come pick them up. lol
Sadly I have no room for cows. : ( Just goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

no room for cows 
has to come see me if you go to Oklahoma


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't even live in OK!! lol


----------



## autumnprairie

has dogs
you have to drive by where I live to get to OK


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Knows the states well.

The next time I leave the state to go west will hopefully be the next Ozark Empire Goat Conference in MO. I believe it will be in May. Till then, idk. haha


----------



## flemish lops

likes chocolate      ?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Really? Is there a soul on this earth that does not like chocolate??!! haha


*Has lots of rabbits?*


----------



## autumnprairie

going to the  Ozark Empire Goat Conference in MO in May 

cool, what is it like?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Should go to it too


It is an event that is hosted by the NKR. They are hoping to do it every year (last year was their first) and all Kiko owners get together and talk goats, learn, teach, have fun, and the also do FAMACHA Certification there with auctions and sales. It is pretty neat because they rent an entire hotel out and so everybody at the hotel is goat owners!! Great place to learn and see the best Kiko breeders in the nation!!


----------



## autumnprairie

is a nice guy

sounds like a great time but I don't own kikos yet


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is also nice

You don't have to own Kikos!! Besides your buck may have Kiko in him...


----------



## autumnprairie

owned by his animals 
maybe i will be going


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is an hour behind, right? 7:40 here


It'd be cool. Still don't know exactly when yet.


----------



## autumnprairie

will keep me posted on the conference?
yes 1 hour behind


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sure will be kept posted.

So you are close to eating dinner then?


----------



## autumnprairie

lives on the east coast

eww no dinner for me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't live near the ocean.

Oh yeah. I got got there.... lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is one hour ahead


----------



## autumnprairie

is in the same time zone as me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Feels much better today.


----------



## autumnprairie

is a hard worker
yes I am, lots better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is just getting to sit down for some BYH time

Thank you. I try to be but do enjoy being lazy sometimes. lol
Glad you feel dandy again.


----------



## autumnprairie

has a LGD named callie

will be an early night did  not sleep last night


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Still has not come up with anything other than "owned by treeclimbers" When you going to change it or are you keeping it?


Early? I don't understand that word.


----------



## flemish lops

Dose not live in Texas


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Apparently has flemish lops which I've never heard of before


----------



## autumnprairie

has Nigerian Dwarves


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has nearly 200 views on her page.


----------



## autumnprairie

has more pages done than I do


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is working on some?


I REALLY need to update them and finish some. Badly...


----------



## autumnprairie

needs to finish some 


I need to start some more


----------



## HankTheTank

Has a lot of chickens!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a blog!!


----------



## autumnprairie

always comments at the same  time as me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No, always comments at the same time as _me_.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Has a page on feeding his goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Just got the POW!!

I have been trying for forever and still haven't won.


----------



## autumnprairie

won this weeks pic of the week


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Posted after me again!!!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Will get the pow someday


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Posted after me again!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

likes fishing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is talking about Hereford.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Lives above south Carolina


----------



## HankTheTank

Has an awesome looking bull named Bullet


----------



## autumnprairie

likes fishing too?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Also likes to fish

Thanks hank I used instagram


----------



## autumnprairie

I am getting confused who is next?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is also confused


----------



## autumnprairie

joined BYH in NOV


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Joined a month before me


----------



## autumnprairie

shows rabbits?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Thinks I show rabbits but I only have pets lol


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry, shows black herefords


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Does not show animals.


----------



## autumnprairie

joined BYH in May


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is correct my first show this fall is this week end


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is not online


----------



## Blackhereford boy

has 1919 post make a wish


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is now online!!

Done.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

noticed I'm online

ETA for where is AP hope she feels well


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thinks about others. 


She feels good now. idk where she is? AP? Where are you?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

is looking for AP


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is liking these games too.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

only plays the games haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is wrong. lol

I do other stuff. Help out and do a journal. I spend most of my time PMing people.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

likes to PM people 
why do you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Asked me a Q

Why do I what? PM people?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

pages made me realize how hardy the kikos are

and yes PM if you don't mind


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Read my pages.

Yes Kikos are very very hardy goats.

PM is Private Message.I do it to talk to people in private.That way the conversations are not public.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

has NDs

oh ok


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is getting ND's, right? I knw you are getting goat but ND's right? You'll like them.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

is correct

how often will i need to trim their hooves


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Will like goats

It depends on the lines and the goats themselves. Maybe every 2 months to every 6.It really depends. It is very easy though. Their first one will be around 4-6 months. They don't grow as fast when young.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Loves goats

thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Loves cows

You're welcome!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

is smart

did you see my new calf pics on the POW thred


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is too kind. lol

Yes i did. Is the mom named Tiny?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Thinks I'm kind

no the baby is tiny in the first pic


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is

ohhh What is the mom's name?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

is also

Shirley


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How many bulls do you have?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Asked me a Q

6 calves 1 adult it was defenatly a bull year


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has bulls


Wow lot's of bulls then.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

has bucks 

what kind of year have you had doe or buck


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Only has Black Herefords?

They have not kidded. They will kid in Jan.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

does have not kidded yet

I have one angus cow i bottle feed she it bullets mom


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has an Angus

So Bullet is half Angus and half Hereford then?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

has a straw hat

well i really don't know he may be half hereford of half brangus (another bottle calf but sold him) which is most likely


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a cowboy hat?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Also has one 

Well bye I have To go to bed school is in 3 days 

I feel like Ive known you forever now


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is going to bed

Nice. I have several. lol

See ya 2maro man!! Have a good one!!


----------



## autumnprairie

likes kikos
Good Morning


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is back


----------



## autumnprairie

is not wanting to go back to school
thanks how are you this morning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Was not here last night...

Hi AP and Hereford!!

Song!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrWI-9GTHKM


----------



## Blackhereford boy

knew I like that song


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has good taste


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Has a Truck?


----------



## stitchcounting

lives in Oklahoma


----------



## Symphony

Has big lips.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has Angus cows.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is president of Joey Chestnut's fan club lol  

I have been looking for the chest and saw what Hank said.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

His school already stared?

haha yeah. I am. lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy

His school has not

Yes mine has


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is not happy bout it.

Uh, I can wait. :/


----------



## Symphony

Has Kiko Goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a turtle.


----------



## Symphony

Ummm, has lots of kids on the place.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't not have lots of kids at his place.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Can wait for school 

I might have it leave in a bit my IPhone only has 9% battery left


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is getting even closer to his goats.


iPhone? Lucky


----------



## HankTheTank

Is going to turn into a fish because he swims so much!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Will be leaving us here soon.


----------



## HankTheTank

Makes it sound like I'm leaving forever!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Might as well...


----------



## HankTheTank

You're so dramatic..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is gonna miss us and Hank but doesn't want to show it.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is freaking me out 

Where is Hank going


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is freaked out because?


She going to Lake George for 5 days.


----------



## HankTheTank

I will too show it!

I'm gonna miss you guys!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Show what?


----------



## HankTheTank

What you said before, that I was gonna miss people but I wouldn't show it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Showed that she will miss us.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Asked me a question

I was freaked cuz I didn't know how long hank was leaving


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is back.

Yeah. Only for a few days.


----------



## autumnprairie

plays little attention to his ND no longer plays with them


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is wrong. I was out there today. haha


----------



## autumnprairie

played with his ND today


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is going to Herdstock.


----------



## autumnprairie

NEEDS to go to HERDSTOCK


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is almost never here anymore....


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Is always on 
(I haven't been on in forever algebra stinks)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't like algebra


btw Algebra was my favorite. I love algebra!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Loves algebra  
I stay up till like midnight doing it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is off his rocker for not at least liking it. haha

I do hate geometry though. All those dang proofs that you have to do and all those Theorems, Postulates and Definitions. aaarrrggg


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Hates geometry 

I don't even want to talk bout that lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has his Nigerians now?


----------



## promiseacres

Loves floppy eared goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is new to this game. 


I do but not too much. I'm not a big fan of Nubians and I like but don't love Boers. I like straight ear and airplane ears best. : )


----------



## Southern by choice

Loves statistics! Will make you crazy with statistics!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Will start her journal in the next two days.


----------



## Southern by choice

Is right about everything...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has me confused.


----------



## Alice Acres

You confused?? I'm new and really confused!
There are so many new faces and places to keep straight....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is not new. (Has been here a number of months.)


----------



## Alice Acres

You all are from NC


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a Minnesota accent?


----------



## Alice Acres

Yes, I've been told that there is one.... ya, you betcha 

So, a NC accent as well?


----------



## Queen Mum

Knows more than he thinks he knows, but doesn't know it yet.  Oops, Alice Acres was too quick on the draw, that was meant for Straw Hat, but ditto for Alice Acres.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thought she was posting after me but in the end wasn't. 


I'm not from NC but have been here for a number of years. I do say some things like they do here though. I can have a NC accent sometimes but only with certain words and sentences.

I don't get it? lol I really don't know that much. Just some stuff.


----------



## Queen Mum

See, there you go.  You don't know what you don't know, AND you don't realize how much you DO know.


----------



## Southern by choice

Always has great posts, appears to be usually right, makes people laugh!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Never met before... Hi!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hasn't been on in a long time.


----------



## Southern by choice

You have posted 1 posts per hour since you became a member. You are addicted to BYH!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Must have spent some time on that math.


----------



## autumnprairie

is being silly because he is addicted
hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is right about that.

Hi AP


----------



## autumnprairie

loves his goats
how are you


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Lets her's in the house. haha

Good. And you?


----------



## autumnprairie

has a goat named Moses
my house is now goat free again. looking forward to school vacation


----------



## Queen Mum

Needs more goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

everyone needs more goats
has a black cat


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No longer has an avatar.


----------



## autumnprairie

Has an avatar


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is looking forward to school vacation, eh?

I'm sporting a new one. haha


----------



## Royd Wood

Is online


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is too


----------



## Queen Mum

Is always online and never sleeps.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is nearly correct.


I am on alot and I check BYH quite often. The reason it says I am always online is because I am logged in on three computers nearly all the time. I am always logged in on two and sometimes on the other one, so that's why I'm always "logged on" 

ETA: You're right. I don't sleep.

I'll sleep when I'm dead!!


----------



## autumnprairie

is raising an elvis imposter


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Really likes Elvis.


----------



## autumnprairie

loves to win


----------



## Royd Wood

has posted 3436 times

whats this talk about Elvis - my main man well Muscovy drake actually - is called Elvis


----------



## Queen Mum

Is deadly with a rake.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is right about that!!


----------



## Southern by choice

....dog barks incessantly! Is spoiled beyond belief!


----------



## Fierlin

Posted at four in the morning my time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Posts at 8:53 my time.


----------



## Southern by choice

Will be going through BYH withdrawals this weekend. Probably gonna get the withdrawal shakes!


----------



## Alice Acres

Will be freezing for the next 6 months....


----------



## Southern by choice

Is 100% right! Is also an awesome dog trainer!


----------



## Royd Wood

likes it down south

pig eats farmer post gone


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a really neat store and feeds no grain.

I saw that. haha


----------



## Southern by choice

surprisingly enough...wasn't banned, needs better self-control!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is probably correct.


----------



## autumnprairie

Lives his kikos


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Misspoke

(Loves his Kikos)


----------



## autumnprairie

Thanks stupid spell check.
Lives in the south


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Lives west of me.


----------



## autumnprairie

Is a good friend


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is too.


----------



## autumnprairie

Needs to start college


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has no avatar still.

I will in due time.  Hoping for a degree in Genetics.


----------



## VeganFarmer

Is from North Carolina.


----------



## autumnprairie

Just born


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has less posts than me.


----------



## autumnprairie

Is right


----------



## VeganFarmer

Is a guy. (This is a bit hard for somebody so new!) 
EDIT: I was too slow! Is a fast typer.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't eat meat.


Best way, imo, is to click on recent posts on the bar at the top. That's the quickest way.


----------



## autumnprairie

Has 20 posts


----------



## autumnprairie

Types fast too


----------



## VeganFarmer

Eats meat 
Yeah that's what I'm trying. BTW you should edit your post to 32 you put 33, after I did on boys vs girls.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Apears to be enjoying the games. haha


----------



## VeganFarmer

Ditto!


----------



## autumnprairie

Likes games


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is the only other person playing, I believe.


----------



## Fierlin

Was right when he posted that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is not from this country!!


Hi!! Long time no see.


----------



## Fierlin

Has  GHM.

Hello. How are you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is able to see the sun.


I'm doing splendid. You?


----------



## Fierlin

Said that once a few months ago, if I recall.

I'm fine. I don't have to do half my exams this year.


----------



## Royd Wood

is just another city girl


----------



## Fierlin

Joined almost two years before me.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Changed her signature a while ago.


----------



## VeganFarmer

Has goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't have goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

Has spoiled goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

My goats? Really!! My goats are not spoiled at all. Maybe in love but not in treats or food or grain or shelter. haha


----------



## Royd Wood

Has rotten heifers (I dont believe that Autumn)

You snake oh you just slithered in 
Oh poop does that mean I'm eliminated from the game lol


----------



## autumnprairie

Did not state a fact


----------



## autumnprairie

Have you seen miracle in the laundry basket
Lives in canada


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Went to herdstock


----------



## VeganFarmer

ASSUMED I don't have goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is right that I just guessed?

Am I right? What do you have?


----------



## autumnprairie

Wanted to go to herdstock


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is correct. I'll go another time.


----------



## VeganFarmer

Just posted...

Well...yeah I don't own the goats, but I used to help take care of them. I've been lowering by animal count (used to have sheep, goats, chickens, and pigs). I now have a cat, two dogs, two chickens (gonna get more soon) and I might adopt two pigs (just gotta convince mom ).


----------



## autumnprairie

Going to next herd stock


----------



## VeganFarmer

Unlike me, knows what herdstock is. 
I also work with the farm animals at a farm animal rescue called Pasados Safe Haven.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has 38 posts.


----------



## autumnprairie

is from NC


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is wrong.

(I'm not from here.  )


----------



## Southern by choice

you are now!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wants to be southern.


----------



## Southern by choice

HmMmm AM SOUTHERN

wants to get kicked out!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is incorrect.

I love it here.


----------



## autumnprairie

is a yankee? loves NC


----------



## VeganFarmer

Is from Canada? (Thought you said that on some post...)


----------



## autumnprairie

VeganFarmer said:
			
		

> Is from Canada? (Thought you said that on some post...)


from Arkansas actually
has 42 posts


----------



## Southern by choice

was the first person to greet me on BYH!


----------



## autumnprairie

is straw's employer
I hope you get your sheep


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

State doesn't touch the ocean.


----------



## VeganFarmer

Has a dog (or dogs).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Also has a dog?


----------



## larryj57

is one state over from me


----------



## Southern by choice

loves horns!


----------



## EllieMay

Is a "True BYH addict".


----------



## Southern by choice

Is on her way to becoming one...just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Alice Acres

Is hoping for a mild winter


----------



## EllieMay

Has no hope for a mild winter.


----------



## jodief100

Lives in the same Commonwealth as me!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't play the games much.


----------



## Southern by choice

Is crazy for Callie!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is insane over GP's


----------



## Southern by choice

will only use the blue scoop!


----------



## Fierlin

Posted yesterday at 11:11pm in some time zone of the world. I can't be bothered changing my settings.


----------



## Southern by choice

Is still in Germany????


----------



## Southern by choice

ha ha no one knows what to say..this will be stuck here for weeks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

has more than a 1000 posts


----------



## Fierlin

Has some red in his signature

And yes, I'm still here, for another 20 days. God, time flies so fast...


----------



## Vickir73

is abroad and has a red chicken in her icon thingy


----------



## Fierlin

Joined in the same month as my birthday.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a one-legged chicken (or so it looks)


----------



## Fierlin

Has a golden coloured dog. 

I call it the chicken on a stick.  Old bird died a week ago, because it's very hot in Australia right now. May she rest in peace.


----------



## little farmer

Is on BYC. (As am I!)


----------



## D1

is very obsevant as it wasnt hard to notice that Fierlin was on byc


----------



## little farmer

Haha. 
Makes me laugh


----------



## Fierlin

Does not have an avatar.


----------



## AshleyFishy

quoted Vladimir Lenin.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Likes white animals!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wants us to be kind to other people.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Has baby goats on the way


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Loves Cochin and Brahma chickens.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Cheap shot 

Has adorable speckled baby rabbits


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Had baby rabbits this year.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Has never milked her own goats


----------



## autumnprairie

Hey Chickie, lives in Alaska


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Has kids on the way


----------



## Southern by choice

abandoned us for a long time! But glad she's back!
Has the cutest bunnies ever!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Has enough horse dogs she could start a taxi service


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Visits BYH frequently.


----------



## curious alpaca4

Lives reletively close to me. (I live off the point of Lake Superior.)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has a cute alpaca.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Loves Goats


----------



## curious alpaca4

Is following me.
(@BlessedWithGoats I don't actually own any alpacas, I really want one though. My avatar was pulled off of Google.)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Loves chickens and has know idea what will do at fair this year with out the chicken show


----------



## curious alpaca4

Is in 4-H and has the county fair this week.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is in 4H and has fair in August


----------



## mikiz

Decorates beautiful cakes


----------



## Poka_Doodle

is really nice


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Won a blue ribbon (or purple)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes goat's milk


----------



## promiseacres

Hates coyotes


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lives near Kentucky


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oops, I almost posted a duplicate from the past
Owns goats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Is an active BYH member.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Almost has 500 posts


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has 67+ trophies... the points on BYH, plus the one in her hand.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has more then 125 trophy points on BYH


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has a cool-looking rooster.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

@BlessedWithGoats, thanks for the comment on my rooster I really miss him.

Bas been taken over by her goats recently


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! :'( @Poka_Doodle So sorry u lost him!  It's so sad to lose them!!

Has been a BYH member for almost the same amount of time as me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks

Joined BYH 2 1/2 months before me


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has almost the same number of trophy points and likes received.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh wow, LOL I hadn't even noticed it.

It's the only other person besides be that had recently been very active inv this thread.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Loves chickens


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has more then twice the number of posts I have


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has been with BYH for almost 3 months.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has been with BYH for almost 3 months.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has been with BYH for almost 3 months.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is making it difficult for me to say facts about without repeating previous things said.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol!
Wrote the last post in this forum before mine, at 9:05 pm.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lives in the east coast time zone


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has the same number of Likes Received and Trophy points!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh wow that's awesome!!!
Lives in Michigan


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has almost 250 messages posted.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is making it difficult to find a fact about


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Is kinda having difficulties coming up with new facts, like me.  I'm gonna have to scour your posts to see if I can find something... lol!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just gave me a great idea


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol!
Goes to County and State fairs.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lives in the same country as I do


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wrote about me in her journal


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Likes to name her goats with "B" names.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a mom


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol! @Fullhousefarm... Hadn't really noticed, but at least four of our goats start with B!  Two that we named, and two we didn't! 
Has a BYH Journal


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Gets a like for about every other post


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has horses


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just did 3 of the same posts


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oops! Have had trouble sometimes where it doesn't post when I tell it to... 

Viewed OFA's Journal and posted there recently.

Edit: Thanks Poka_Doodle for mentioning that! I deleted two of the duplicate posts!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a journal


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has the same number of Likes received and Trophy points for the second time within the past week!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, once again.
Is making it hard for me to catch up on all my alerts


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

oops.... sorry!
Is on BYH at the same time as me


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It's fine now.
Is really nice and becoming a great friend of mine


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, thanks! 
Is super nice, and is fun to talk to!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Don't take this personaly but should be sleeping now


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol! 

Makes cakes to take to fairs


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Also owns chickens


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Used to have a black horse


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is out of new things to say about me


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Is correct  I'll just have to go scour some more posts!


----------



## Goatgirl47

^ Has the same signature as me.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

How neat!!
Won Picture of the Week (Congrats!)


----------



## Goatgirl47

Thanks!

Was just viewing, 'What's wrong with My D'Uccle's eyes?'


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is nice to be able to not just put down am obvious fact about


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has D'Uccle's (how many?).


----------



## Poka_Doodle

2
Owns goats


----------



## Goatgirl47

Lives in Colorado.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lives in Louisiana


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has almost three times as many messages as me.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Joined BYH not too long ago


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has a lot of rabbits.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wrote the 550th post on this thread.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has over 600 posts


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has almost the same amount of trophy points as me


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Currently has 11 rabbits


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wrote two BYH Articles


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a LGD
Lucky


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Last post written was a welcome post 


Thanks!  He's a Great Pyr/Anatolian.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Uses abbreviations 
Please don't call me PD, instead you can call me Poke


----------



## SkyWarrior

Wants to be called a Poke.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

In an author


----------



## SkyWarrior

Writes "in" instead of "is."


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a fellow chicken owner


----------



## SkyWarrior

Is from Colorado, my old home state.


----------



## Chicken Girl

Is "loving the heard life"


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just joined


----------



## Chicken Girl

Lives in Colorado


----------



## Goatgirl47

Is a member on BYC

Welcome to BackYardHerds!


----------



## Chicken Girl

Has goats
Thank you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has 21 messages so far on her first day on BYH! Thanks for being an active part of our community!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is really nice


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Said something that is also true about herself! 
(Thanks Poka_Doodle!  )


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Loves animals


----------



## Chicken Girl

Has a rooster 
@BlessedWithGoats thank you!


----------



## SkyWarrior

Joined yesterday


----------



## Chicken Girl

joined 2010


----------



## Goatgirl47

Lives in Virginia


----------



## Chicken Girl

has 17 likes


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has 5 likes


----------



## Chicken Girl

lives in Louisiana


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has 35 trophy points


----------



## Chicken Girl

Has goats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wrote the 581st post on this thread


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has helped the girls beat the boys a few times


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Got this thread going again


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is glad I got this thread going again


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Had a snow day recently


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a lot of different animals


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Loves her chickens


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is an awesome BYHer
Sorry if I already used that one, I am almost out for you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, thank you! You're great too!
Has gone to a few fairs/shows recently.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has six goats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Puts collars on her goats (I do too!)  (judging by your avatar pic, lol)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has an avatar of a goat before being dehorned


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has horses (how many?)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is one of many people who is nice enough to ask about my number of horses.
I have 2. 1 is my Mom's fancy dressage horse and the other is the old dressage horse that my dad hunts on and I am going to do something with.


----------



## Ferguson K

Actively shows!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a fellow horse owner


----------



## Goatgirl47

Is a fellow chicken owner


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes Goats milk


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has the same herd status as I do, "loving the herd life".


----------



## Goatgirl47

Lives in Michigan


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Owns multiple species of animals


----------



## Goatgirl47

Changed her profile picture


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Messaged my page recently


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has eight followers


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Joined about a month and a half later then me


----------



## MrsKuhn

^^ Is happy that summer is here finally


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is going to be a big part of the site in a matter of time.


----------



## MrsKuhn

^^ likes to play games  


P.S. not sure what that means but thank you i think lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It's true.
Helped us beat the boys today


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Shows chickens


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has rabbits.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Is friends with @LukeMeister


----------



## Ferguson K

Had adorable goats.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, thank you!
Has a goat named Red.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a goat that just kidded 
How did you figure out?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has a picture of an egg being candled as her avatar.
Sorry, figure out what?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has two dogs.
That Luke and I are friends.


----------



## TAH

Is showing a horse this year.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Member name, TAH, stands for Tasty Acres Homestead.
@Poka_Doodle I think you and/or Luke might have said something about it, plus you had mentioned it in your signature or profile before.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is going to an animal swap today.
Oh.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has a dog.


----------



## TAH

Is getting a purebred alpine.


----------



## LukeMeister

Has an avatar with a goat in it.


----------



## TAH

Like to play games on byh


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Joined three and a half months ago


----------



## TAH

Had a rooster named poka doodle


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is religious.
I basically did. His nickname was Poka Doodle, but his real name was just Poka.


----------



## TAH

Was last seen on byh 7:32


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Made that post twenty minutes before logging off.


----------



## Goatgirl47

^ Lives in the same state where we once lived.


----------



## TAH

Had a buck named Romeo


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has a very handsome Oberhasli buck named Leader.


----------



## TAH

Lives  in Louisiana


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has Alpine goats! 

GTG


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a fellow youngster


----------



## TAH

Has 1,835 messages.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has 634 messages already.


----------



## TAH

Started a thread called (Poka Doodle chat thread)


----------



## Goatgirl47

Joined BYH five days after our first kids of the year were born.


----------



## TAH

Has been on since Aug 8, 2015.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has five followers.


----------



## TAH

Has a bible verse (Proverbs 27:27)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Tagged me in a post about dehorning. (Thanks!  )


----------



## TAH

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Tagged me in a post about dehorning. (Thanks!  )


Your welcome.
Has a goat named cookie.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wrote the 645th post on this thread.


----------



## TAH

Wrote this 12 minutes ago


----------



## TAH

I was just looking at your website and realized cookie died. I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## Ferguson K

Is a kind soul.


----------



## TAH

Has a white horse


----------



## Ferguson K

She's more like the devil. 

Has a new psalm up.


----------



## TAH

Is a caption contest winner.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Follows a lot of people.


----------



## LukeMeister

Lives in Colorado.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a great friend!!!


----------



## TAH

Says I fallow a lot of people.
19 isn't to many is it?


----------



## LukeMeister

XD Meh.


----------



## TAH

Has a gecko has his avatar.


----------



## LukeMeister

Has 133 trophy points.
X3 That's Leo, a leopard gecko.


----------



## MrsKuhn

^ Is waiting for a pheasant to hatch

Leo is awesome!


----------



## TAH

Makes posts fun.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has seven siblings (right?).


----------



## TAH

Goatgirl47 said:


> Has seven siblings (right?).


Yep. 
Has fainting goats.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has an upcoming birthday (July 19, to be exact).


----------



## TAH

Wrote this 7 min ago.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Has 133 trophy points.


----------



## TAH

Said i have 133 trophy points


----------



## Goatgirl47

Said that I said you have 133 trophy points...

Nah, just kidding.  

Posted the 667th post on this thread.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Has a super cute goat named Midge as their profile pic


----------



## TAH

Has a adorable brown ND.


----------



## MrsKuhn

is moving to Alaska


----------



## TAH

Has a golden retriever.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has gotten likes on more then half her posts.
Where in Alaska?


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Has gotten likes on more then half her posts.
> Where in Alaska?


How do you know?
Is best friend's with @LukeMeister


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has at least one Alpine goat.


MrsKuhn said:


> is moving to Alaska


This post.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has been a BYH member for almost a year!


TAH said:


> I was just looking at your website and realized cookie died. I am so sorry to hear this


 Thank you very much!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Has some adorable goats and rabbits for sale


----------



## TAH

Is very fun on here.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Is going to have some kids running and jumping around any day now


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has been on this site for one month and a day.


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> Is going to have some kids running and jumping around any day now


Yepers can't wait. 
Has 12 chickens


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is moving to Alaska
Where though? I'm asking because I'm an Iditarod fan.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Is moving to Alaska
> Where though? I'm asking because I'm an Iditarod fan.


Seward. My mom has friends in Seward that have won the iditarod.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool.
The Seaveys?


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> The Seaveys?


Yep.


----------



## TAH

Likes Iditarods.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> Yep.


Wow! I'm am really big fans of them


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a parent that is friends with famous people (@TAH )


----------



## CinnamonEli

has a horse


----------



## TAH

Did her first training with her mini horse


----------



## CinnamonEli

is getting a donkey (hope that's right.  Reading and typing quickly becaus I have to go soon )


----------



## TAH

CinnamonEli said:


> is getting a donkey (hope that's right.  Reading and typing quickly becaus I have to go soon )


yep


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is addicted to this site.
In a good way


----------



## TAH

Has 2 horses


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is following me


----------



## TAH

Is following me


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Just liked a post I wrote.


----------



## CinnamonEli

From upper Michigan


----------



## TAH

Joined Thursday


----------



## CinnamonEli

TAH said:


> Joined Thursday


Actually, it was Tuesday.  Haha
Joined February 15 this year!


----------



## TAH

CinnamonEli said:


> Actually, it was Tuesday.  Haha
> Joined February 15 this year!


Oh yups.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Is moving this month!


----------



## micah wotring

Was the first to post on my thread. (ty)


----------



## CinnamonEli

Has a blog!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Has a miniature horse named Eli who is slowly getting better about his ears being touched


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Joined ten days before my birthday


----------



## micah wotring

Rides horses


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego

HAS A LOT OF HOUSE PETS!!


----------



## TAH

Has 2 horses


----------



## micah wotring

Is in Alaska! (I want to hunt moose there someday)


----------



## NH homesteader

Is getting sheep soon! Lucky!


----------



## micah wotring

Is also hoping to get hair sheep soon!


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmm, person above me... oh, that's @micah wotring  ! He's cool. I'll put down 'is AWESOME' 

is AWESOME!! XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a great friend!


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Is online and very active. Lol


----------



## micah wotring

Lives in Africa


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes dirt bikes.


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:


> ^ Has not seen this game because she made that game!!! Fact!!


Are you still around?


----------



## micah wotring

autumnprairie said:


> Are you still around?


Straw Hat Kikos hasn't been on since like 2014.


----------



## Alexz7272

Very welcoming, kind and knowledgeable young man


----------



## micah wotring

Alexz7272 said:


> Very welcoming, kind and knowledgeable young man


Wow, thanks! I really appreciate that complement!


Also a very kind person


----------



## TAH

Welcomes almost everybody that joins.


----------



## micah wotring

Wants to get a mule sometime! (That's awesome! I want a mule.  )


----------



## TAH

Haha
Wants a mule as well!


----------



## luvmypets

Is looking into getting alpacas


----------



## TAH

Has 2 sheep that are going to lamb here soon!


----------



## micah wotring

Lives in a big(ish  ) family


----------



## TAH

Can't wait for spring


----------



## micah wotring

Is a very active member on BYH
(More than me anyway)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has some unique sisters that like putting things in their hair.


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Has some unique sisters that like putting things in their hair.


Haha, you crack me up! Irdk if they did or not. XD I've got plenty of sisters though!


----------



## TAH

Has a cow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is one of my great friends already.


----------



## micah wotring

Recently got a puppy! It's a setter.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes setters.


----------



## micah wotring

Shows chickens


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Went to chicken show and was surprised with the numbers.


----------



## micah wotring

Yeah, they had a TON of bird there! I'm still amazed. lol

Skis


----------



## TAH

Needs more chickens, LOL.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lives in a state I'm going to in a couple months.


----------



## micah wotring

Is going to Alaska in a couple months?!

What are you doing up there, Jane?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just got a thousand likes.
Seeing the Iditarod.


----------



## micah wotring

Won the last caption contest.
Oh, cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is also on BYC


----------



## Alexz7272

Was at the National Stock Show the same time as me!!


----------



## micah wotring

Has doves!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has muscovy ducks


----------



## TAH

Has a very cute Aussie dog!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Is a sweet person 


Thanks! Odon is already over a year old!


----------



## TAH

Is very caring about people on here and I assume of everybody! 

I saw a photo of him on your website and -!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has a lot of posts! 

Aww, thanks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is one of my great friends.


----------



## micah wotring

Shows chickens!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Has Red Bourbon turkeys!

Thanks Poke


----------



## TAH

Has rabbits


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Celebrated one year here last week.


----------



## TAH

Got a new puppy


----------



## micah wotring

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Has Red Bourbon turkeys!


Hmmm...I had thought that was a secret...*looks slightly to the left*...*thinks just a lil more*...OH! XD Yeah, I've got Bourbon Reds... 
((JK))

Is in Alaska! (I probably said that before but I can't think of anything at the moment)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes how I say make it a great day


----------



## micah wotring

Skis!


----------



## TAH

1,125 likes


----------



## micah wotring

3,104 posts!


----------



## TAH

Have turkeys that look like they would be good eating


----------



## micah wotring

nooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Not my turkeys!!!!!!!!! ((we _did_ eat one...and it _was _GOOOOD))

has a BYH friend badge


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes country music.


----------



## TAH

Likes to be called poke I stead of poka! 

@micah wotring your going to make a exception if they start getting mean, right?


----------



## micah wotring

Hmm...it will only let me like yer country music post once... XD 



TAH said:


> Likes to be called poke I stead of poka!
> 
> @micah wotring your going to make a exception if they start getting mean, right?


GTK!

To me? Probably not...I'll just keep 'm penned up. Te my little brothers and sisters? Yeah...DEFINITELY!




Had a horse once


----------



## TAH

Wants to like pokes post more than once

I have no idea what GTK means?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Misses her goats
Lol Micah. Who's your favorite singer?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Wants to like pokes post more than once
> 
> I have no idea what GTK means?


XD

Good To Know...



Poka_Doodle said:


> Misses her goats
> Lol Micah. Who's your favorite singer?


Kieth Urban or Home Free at the moment...it changes lots...

Has Roy in her Profile picture...(right?)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has his thanksgiving dinner pictured as his avatar, although it's alive.
Mine also changes a lot. Currently it's Justin Morre.
And right.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Good To Know...


I am really bad that shortcuts!...sorry!


----------



## TAH

Loves her goats!


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Has his thanksgiving dinner pictured as his avatar, although it's alive.
> Mine also changes a lot. Currently it's Justin Morre.
> And right.


-_-
Justin Moore? The 'bait a hook' guy? Yeah, I love his music!


loves her goats


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes the same music as me.
My favorite of his is "if heaven weren't so far away"


----------



## micah wotring

Ain't heard that one...I'mma haveta look that up. Mine is probably "Point at you"

Has a parent who is a veterinarian


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> loves her goats


I was the one above.


----------



## TAH

Tim Hawkins!!!!!!


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I was the one above.


Well, I guess you can love your goats twice as much then! 

Oh, tim hawkins is cool! Pretty pink tractor! LOL

Likes Tim Hawkins!


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Well, I guess you can love your goats twice as much then!
> 
> Oh, tim hawkins is cool! Pretty pink tractor! LOL
> 
> Likes Tim Hawkins!


I don't care for "pretty pink "tractor" but I have siblings who think it is hilarious


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I don't care for "pretty pink "tractor" but I have siblings who think it is hilarious


I mostly like is cuz I knew the original song by Jason Aldean "Big Green Tractor"

Anyway, this is turning into a chat thread so let's try and keep it it's purpose...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is home schooled
You can go to my chat thread.


----------



## TAH

Showed chickens a few weeks ago!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Saw the plane I was in take off.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Has horses


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is a part of BYC


----------



## Chicken Girl

Used to be on BYC


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is from Virginia.


----------



## Chicken Girl

Is a BYH friend


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a lot of BYC friends hanging it here.


----------



## TAH

Is very kind and likes to chat!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has been on this site more then a year?!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is from Colorado!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a horse


----------



## Chicken Girl

Is female


----------



## CinnamonEli

Loves chickens


----------



## chicken4prez

Is my friend.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has an awesome username


----------



## chicken4prez

One of the first people to welcome me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has cats


----------



## TAH

Has a dog


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a lot of siblings.


----------



## Chicken Girl

Loves horses

(@TAH we have the same amount of siblings!)


----------



## micah wotring

Has the same amount of siblings as @TAH 
(Yeah, I bet y'all knew that after the last post...but I didn't know what else to put.  )


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a blog


----------



## micah wotring

Has some turkens


----------



## CinnamonEli

Has turkeys


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a horse named Eli

And turkens are super hardy in heat and cold so they're great for the crazy Colorado weather.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is a true BYH addict


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is ChickenLover200 on BYC


----------



## Chicken Girl

Received 1,387 likes


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is female


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is also female 


Ok so I'm not very creative haha


----------



## Chicken Girl

Was born after 1999


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is loving the herd life


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lives in the keystone state


----------



## micah wotring

Has a birthday today!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is sweaty 
(Side type when I ment awesome, that's hilarious)


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Is sweaty
> (Side type when I ment awesome, that's hilarious)


 
Hasn't heard of Homish... (right?)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes birds.
Your correct


----------



## TAH

Saw her plain leave alaska!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Watched me leave Alaska on a red eye flight.


----------



## TAH

Changed her avatar recently.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Got a cat recently
What do you think of my avatar?


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Likes birds.
> Your correct


I still find this hard to believe...
So, like, ALL of my friends on the internet call me that. ('cept for you and maybe a couple others who haven't heard yet) I've already got a meme and a coke bottle after me! XP

Has a nice avatar


----------



## chicken4prez

Has very cool turkeys


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is one of my BYC friends!


----------



## micah wotring

Started the 'guess breed and gender' thing on BYC.
I actually stole the idea from her.


----------



## chicken4prez

Is a really fun person to talk to.


----------



## micah wotring

Thanks! 
Has silkies!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Likes YouTube


----------



## CinnamonEli

Her chat thread was the first I joined here on BYH


----------



## micah wotring

Just started a chat thread


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is in my only PM conversation on this site


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Needs to start a PM with me


----------



## Sourland

Was among the first to welcome me here.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is always in a sour mood.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Has a brown horse


----------



## micah wotring

Her dad is a veterinarian


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just changed their avatar
How'd you know?


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Just changed their avatar
> How'd you know?


I thought I remembered that he was but wasn't sure so I checked your profile thinking maybe you'd said there and sure enough, I was right!


----------

